# تقرير شامل عن الـ Infant Incubators حاضنة الطفال ...اتفضلوا



## glucose (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أشكر الأعضاء الفاعلين في هذاالمنتدى فقد ساعدوني كثيراً في كتابة هذا التقرير يلي عندياه لبكرا والحمدلله قدرت بفضل رب العالمين ومساعدتكم أن أكتب تقرير دسم عن حاضنات الأطفال :


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخت العزيزة glucose .

مبروك انتهاء التقرير بنجاح .

ونشكرك بطرحه في القسم ليطلع عليه الأعضاء للفائدة .

حقيقتأ موضوع رائع وجميل وثمرة جيدة .

بارك الله بكم .


البغدادي


----------



## eng_3YASH (11 نوفمبر 2006)

رائع جدااااا

وهده مشاركه سابقه مني 

مشروع تخرج infant incubator 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27769

good luck


----------



## Bioengineer (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ألف شكر .. وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

أحسنتم في كتابة التقرير.. رائع جدا.

ان شاء الله تاخذو عليه A Grade


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

افادكم الله


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بش مهندس 
عند سوال ممكن أفادتني بمعلومات عن حاضنة علاج اليرقانphototherapy 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## يحي صيد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع جدااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## tdm (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافيه علي التقرير 
و بإنتظار جديدك


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ رائع ~*¤ô§ô¤*~*
*انا عملت تقرير وفيه شرح عن الحاضنة يشبه هذا التقرير*
_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور_


----------



## mmukh (25 مايو 2009)

ألف مليون شكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احساس القلم (26 مايو 2009)

*أشكرك من كل قلبي لأن مشروعي التحفيز والتنبيه الذاتيين لحالة الانقطاع عن التنفس المفاجئ لدى الاطفال
الله يوفقكم*​


----------



## mustafa el (28 مايو 2009)

دة جروب على الفيس بوك 
ابحث على 

*جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية*


----------



## حسام علوي (2 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكي الف الف عافية بصراحة تقرير رائع جدا ومعلومات قيمة 
وقراءت كل التقرير ومستعدت للإختبار :77:


----------



## مهندسة جادة (3 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكر واجب لمشاركة الأخ عايش


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

أرجو توضيح رابط من الfacebook group 

الذى أدرجة المهندس مصطفى فمواضيعه متشعبة جدا 

شكرا جزيلا 

لكم تحياتي


----------



## xdevilx77 (10 يوليو 2009)

الله يحفظكم يا شباب ويعطيكم الف الف عافية


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 يوليو 2009)

نشكر جهودكم الطيبة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## الطيب ياسين (26 يوليو 2009)

شكر خاص لكل من يرعى العلم التوفيق للجميع


----------



## makmedical (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع قيم جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع ربنا ينفع به

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## apotahasm (6 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عندى error 1 موديل INFANT INCUBATOR VISION 2186


----------

